# Hi Im New



## walksalone (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everone nice to find this site just got back into moderling after retiering curently biulding some replica noseart panels anyone interested in seeing them please contact me


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 26, 2010)

G'day Mate, welcome to the forum, nice to have you on board. You can always post your pics, we love to see them.


----------



## imalko (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aramis (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome aboard, bro! Greetings from Brazil.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome from England. Please post pics of the nose art panels.


----------



## gijive (Jan 26, 2010)

HI New and welcome, yes always interested in plane stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2010)

Greeting from Poland..and welcome to the site. Enjoy !!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Glad to see ya!


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the club. Rob


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum walksalone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings from New Jersey and welcome to the board. I think its unanimous, we all want to see your nose art.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny southern California. 8)
Ok, not so sunny lately. 

Another vote for nose art. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------

